# Centurion Les Mans - Frame-set wanted



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Anybody got a lead on a Centurion Les Mans frameset from the late '70s / early '80s? (Japanese made frame)

Largest size available at the time (61cm?) - only came in a semi-metallic color named "Ice Blue" - should have plastic or metal badge on front thus:










I'd like to get/refurbish one. If it has some origional parts as well, all the better.

PM me if you know where I might find this (I check eBay every now and then but no joy thus far ), thanks


----------

